# Aftermarket(?) Spoiler for '95 Sentra



## imaculatejeffy (Apr 16, 2004)

*In advance... I apologize if this post is somewhere! I've searched and haven't found quite what I'm looking for! *  

I own a 1995 Nissan Sentra GLE (1.6) - Haven't done much to it other than a Pioneer deck, some custom speaker work, and a quick CAI. I'm really not looking to do too much else to the car, but I am looking to add a spoiler to the back - it just looks unbalanced and in need of a spoiler.

My question is along the lines of what to get. I could go with the factory one, but it seems a bit... blah. I'm sure you understand. It works, but eh... I have found two examples that seem more along the lines of what I like. I'd appreciate if anyone knew what kind of spoilers these were, and where to get them. The first of the two pics is the one I think looks the best. (Or is it the same spoiler? Picture angles....) Feel free to add ALL comments and suggestions you have!! (I just found these pictures online - these are not pics of any of MY cars!)




















Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm intrested also.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

thats the stillen lip.. its stock shape, with like 3" of added wing (height)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

erebuni makes that spoiler too. its :thumbup: for sure! www.888erebuni.com will have it for the 200sx/sentra


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i had a gt spoiler..the big one ..yea most people dont like it, i got sick if it and got myself an OEM spoiler from 200sx. Looks pretty good, i made it stick out a little bit.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

this is what it looks like..
forgot to mention that its got the 3rd break light, unlike the OEM spoiler for Sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That top pic is the erebuni #399 spoiler. Has 3rd brake light and it's going pretty cheap on erebuni's site. I had that spoiler on my teal 97:


----------

